# Halloween Sweet 16 Party Ideas?



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Ha! One of my friends actually asked me for help with her sweet sixteen. In the end she settled for a Masquerade, but she had originally wanted a Halloween theme. (I suggested that she get carried out in a casket! LOL) 

Pumpkin center pieces, maybe surrounded by PVC candles could be a big hit! Vintage looking decor, maybe some kind of ambient music. Lighting goes a long way, so floodlights could be a good investment!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

What type of feel are you looking for...Glam, Vintage, Distressed, Gory????? Is this a party at home or at a venue?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If you have questions about black lights and glow in the dark paint heres the person to ask...shes amazing...http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/terra.html


----------



## Sweet16 (Sep 8, 2012)

Umm...im not sure what you mean by "glam" could you tell me more about that?
But for now Id say more of a vintage/vampire theme!


----------



## Sweet16 (Sep 8, 2012)

Its also at home!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

When I think Glam...I think anything with bling...glitter, gems, sparkle...glamorous...heres a link of my pinterest page...red/black/silver vampire inspired....feel free to peek through my other pages (I have several all theme based)...hope this helps, but if you decide to go another way Id be happy to pull some pics for you


----------



## Sweet16 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks a bunch!!
Unfortunetely the link didnt work!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Try this one...http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/

Its under Gothic Vampire

Haha found out why the link didnt work...I forgot to add it,LOL http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/gothic-vampire/


----------



## Sweet16 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you! Ive got a lot of ideas now! 
By any chance do you have any ideas for the goodie bags? I saw on your pinterest the "misfortune cookies" which are awesome so i think ill do those! anything else?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Let me look around


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You could do a candy buffet (whats nice is the candy could serve as decoration during the party and then your guests can pick and choose what they want to take home with them) have everything color coordinated...If you stick with the vampire theme you could do a baggie/box with BITE ME written in glitter...or write the Bite Me on card stock and simply wrap it around candy bars to hand out 






this might be cute to add to your invites


----------

